# earlier today



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This is how the clashes started today at MoD

‫???? ?????? ?????? ???????? ???? ?????????? ????? ????? ??? ???? ??????? 4 5 2012‬‎ - YouTube

someone jumped over the barbed wire fence, the proverbial hit the fan


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like the army have learned something from the past... don't beat the **** out of protesters in view of cameras


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

59 injured


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well...I saw on AJE a poor ****** being beaten to a pulp by military police, so no, they don't learn from their own mistakes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

At least 18 journalists assaulted or arrested in Egypt At least 18 journalists assaulted or arrested in Egypt - Committee to Protect Journalists One journalist had part of his ear cut off by plainclothes thugs


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian troops, protesters clash in Cairo


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> At least 18 journalists assaulted or arrested in Egypt At least 18 journalists assaulted or arrested in Egypt - Committee to Protect Journalists One journalist had part of his ear cut off by plainclothes thugs




Have you clicked on the link for the Masrawy's reporter story? it is rather graphic, but check out the photographs taken of his back injuries


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Have you clicked on the link for the Masrawy's reporter story? it is rather graphic, but check out the photographs taken of his back injuries




Yes.. horrific isn't



Bet they are proud to wear the uniform of Egypt..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

One of my friends in Cairo says Ayman Zawahri is in Abbaseyya. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> One of my friends in Cairo says Ayman Zawahri is in Abbaseyya. Has anyone else heard this?


not Ayman but his brother Mohamed Al ZAwahiri was/is there


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Ah, okay.


----------

